# MBT (Masai Barefoot Technology) Trainers



## coolaboola

Howdy folks,

This lady is looking for some comfortable shoes.  Really.  Not batting for the other team or nufink like that.  I just have tired, sore feet and a bad back and want to treat my feet to comfy shoes (preferably with a bit of style too, no white runners).  

I'm having some physio at the moment and I asked the physio for some comfy shoe recommendations.  Being a Kiwi recently arrived in Ireland she confessed she wasn't familiar with what's available here.   

I told her someone has recommended MBT shoes as good for back and foot support (I've pancake-flat feet and funny alignment which isn't so funny when it comes to back and foot pain).  She hadn't heard of MBT's though one of her colleagues had but didn't know much about them.  The colleague recommended Cripps in Terenure as good for comfy shoes (haven't been there since I got my Communion shoes!!) 

So has anyone tried MBT's?  How did you get on?  Are they just (very expensive) gimmicks?  Or do they help with back and foot support and shock absorbancy?   

Has anyone any other comfy shoe recommendations?  Or good shoe shops for fitting shoes properly.

I'm to be fitted for insoles next week which can be put into any flat shoe which should help matters but I'd like to invest in some decent shoes to help matters along.  From a vanity perspective I'd prefer not to be stuck in white runners but if needs must ...


----------



## Diziet

*Comfy Shoes - MBT's?*

Just bear in mind that MBT had to change their advert after the ASAI got onto them for making midleading claims. I think the evidence to back up their claims is very flimsy. Do your own research on this before forking out.

If you have flat feet, properly fitted orthotics are not cheap, but they are certainly good and their benefits have solid scientific basis.

cheers,
Diziet


----------



## ClubMan

*Has anyone any other comfy shoe recommendations?*

Haven't worn anything else for about 30 years now:

[broken link removed]


----------



## sol

*...*

similar problem. Bought a pair of ecco shoes. Wont be buying anything else in the future.


----------



## stobear

*Re: ...*

I have a pair (Dr. M's, not the poster on AAM!) from years ago, which the wife would love to ditch. I swear by them.  The wife had to get orthotics made up, they have been a life saver for her.


----------



## mts

*Re: ...*

I got orthotics made last year, you should be able to wear any decent shoes, i.e. Clarks, Ecco, Hush Puppies etc.. once you have the orthotics so I wouldn't advise spending ott until you get them. Only one pair of shoes I have purchased since have been unwearable with or without the orthotics and these were unbranded.


----------



## coolaboola

*Re: ...*

Thanks a mill for the replies folks.  

Used to be a big fan of Dr M's but they offer no internal arch support and are pretty damn heavy so I ditched my last (much loved and much worn) Dr M's last year.

The orthotic insoles I'm getting are relatively cheap-and-cheerful at €45 (not the full-on hard plastic jobs costing €100's which my mother (whose bad feet I inherited) had to get as she left her feet and back problems too late).  Mts, your advice re holding off until I get the insoles sounds pretty sensible.  

BTW, I like ecco alright but their City range generally have little or no arch support or shock absorbancy.


----------



## sueellen

*Re: These shoes were made for walking the dogs?*

Have recently come across Soft Wave shoes in Arnotts.  Made in Portugal and are very soft leather.  Flat ok but not too sure about the arch support.  They work out at about €50 for shoes and €60 for boots.  Once you've done a days retail therapy in them you won't go back to wearing anything else on your feet.


----------



## Henny Penny

*Comfortable shoes*

... as a child my mother bought us echo shoes ... they were hideous ... so much so to my shame I went to school one day and one of the nuns was wearing the same shoes as me!!!
From that day on I swore no more ugly shoes ... I would rather suffer ... life is too short for comfortable shoes


----------



## coolaboola

*Re: Comfortable shoes*

Bless your commitment to the cause Henny Penny but if you'd spend a couple of sessions squealing under the physio's elbow as I have you might feel differently!   

Ouch on the nun-shoe-matching though. Oh dear!  That's the most disparaging thing my mother can say about an outfit: "You look like a nun on her day off!" :b 

I know what you mean about the ugly shoe syndrome though.  I mean sometimes I wonder if manufacturers of comfy shoes don't actually go out of their way to make the shoes look pug ugly.  Few seem to have mastered the dual functionality of being kick-ass comfy and looking sh1t hot!  (Ecco have improved slightly over the years though  ) 

Sueellen, will look out for Soft Wave.  There's nothing like a day traipsing around the shops to really test out shoes, is there?


----------



## joanmul

*Re: Comfortable shoes*

Hi Coolaboola.   I got the orthotics - they cost €250.00 - and they have made a big improvement in my back problems.   They are difficult to suit to stylish shoes but keep looking and you'll get them.   The €45 insoles are not worth the money - the orthotics are.   I wear high heels in which the orthotics don't fit on a night out but I make sure I only walk from the car to the foyer of wherever and in - once I walked a 20 minute walk to a hotel and back at the end of the night, in high heels without the orthotics.   I was CRIPPLED the next day.


----------



## coolaboola

*Re: Comfortable shoes*

Hi Joan, Sounds like you have bad problems with your back. Ouch!  I (touching wood, crossing fingers and toes, etc) don't suffer to the same extent as you do by the sounds of things.  

The physio isn't even sure that my current back problems are caused by my funny feet. Embarassingly I appear to have strained a muscle or ligament in my bum!  Well my lower back, but we all know that means bum! And the physio reckons this is the cause of my current back troubles.  Hence my reluctance to fork out for the full-on (and expensive) orthotics.  The physio isn't recommending them at this stage anyway.

The insoles are a preemptive strike I suppose, trying to learn lessons from my mother's experiences (since I've inherited her feet but hopefully not her terrible back and leg problems).  Between the insoles, sensible (but hopefully not too boring) shoe choices and exercises I'm hoping to avoid having to go for full orthotics... 

Thanks for your advice though.  Maybe I'm self-correcting when it comes to wearing sensible shoes... I feel so uncomfortable in high heels and I look like the alien from Mars Attacks when I try to walk in anything more than a 2 inch heel :b  so I tend to avoid high heels as much as possible.  But to date thankfully once I throw off the high heels I'm fine.  I don't get high heel back hangovers.


----------



## sueellen

Hi Coola,

One good tip that I always give out is to put the stopper in the shower and let the water build up and therefore soak your feet.  You can also put some Radox in but you have to be careful as it can make the floor quite slippy.  As I don't really have the patience for soaking the feet each day this saves the bother.  Since I started doing this some years ago I find it helps with the aching feet a lot.

Oh, my other piece of advice is FORGET  ABOUT  HIGH  HEELED  SHOES - NOT WORTH  THE PAIN.


----------



## mts

I eventually had to get the proper orthotics after a few years of the cheaper ones, I can still get away with wearing the high heels for one night though! I find that wearing no shoes, not even slippers, at home also helps. For anyone into sports, Nike do a shoe called Kantara which has excellent arch support, specially made for over pronators. Orthotics are very uncomfortable at the gym.


----------



## coolaboola

Hi Sueellen, The foot soaking tip sounds good.  Will give it a try.  Am totally with you on the high-heel theory ... life's too short for that kind of pain (much to the OH's disappointment!   ) 

mts, have heard that walking barefoot is supposed to be great but apparently not so good if you're flat-footed (like me) becasuse your feet need the support and control.  Having said that MBT are supposed to be based on barefoot walking (Masaai Barefoot Technology)... 

Surfing around I found this helpful site (among many) for choosing shoes (only runners alas).  Thought it might be of interest to others on this board who suffer wonky feet. [broken link removed]

In the meantime I'm off to try out MBT's at lunchtime and then to the physio to get fitted for the orthotics this afternoon.  Will let you know how I get on. 

c


----------



## Tall Chapy

I could only recommend ECCO shoes.


----------



## coolaboola

Well I've tried out MBT's.  Interesting.  The sales person didn't instill confidence as he didn't seem to know much about basic biomechanics (like the concept of pronation or motion control shoes).  The shoes themselves were intersting to wear.  Imagine wearing shoes where the midsole was higher than the toe or heel so the sole is shaped like a rocker.  Standing still in them was a challange, constantly adjusting my posture to stay upright.  Walking was surprisingly comfortable though.  The styles are limited and prices range from €179 (for sandals) to €207 (for boots or 'lifestyle' (i.e. cute red) shoes).  I haven't commited to buying yet as I'm not sure I'm convinced yet.

I went to the physio afterwards. One of the physios at the clinic had actually bought a pair.  As she said herself she had been convinced by the theory.  But she said she's hardly worn them at all since.  She reckons they do make you stand more upright which can only be a good thing but isn't sure that they're not a bit gimmicky (even having handed over the cash herself).  And she definitely agreed they're pretty darn ugly! She suggested getting a decent pair of motion control shoes in the sales which will probably be less than 1/2 the price of the MBTs and see how I get on from there.  In the meantime I have been given exceptionally uncomfortable orthotoic wedges to try and help with my wonky feet before being fitted for the orthotics.  Ow! Ow! Ow!

In the meantime I remain a lady in search of comfortable shoes ... Saw some lovely ones on  (merrell's were recommended by the Kiwi physio) I particularly like Spire Peak and Spire Bandeau as well as the Jungle Moc in Sunset (they all look so _comfy_ ... my poor feet's fantasy!)  Unfortunately none of the suppliers listed stock any of these styles.  GRRR!  In fact most of the suppliers listed only stock mens merrell shoes.  Double GRRR!


----------



## sueellen

Coola,

Go into Arnotts and try the Soft Waves.  They had a few different styles when I was in there recently.  For comfort alone you definitely won't regret it.


----------



## coolaboola

Thanks sueellen!  Am bracing myself to brave the crowds.  Will check out Soft Wave at Arnotts.


----------



## coolaboola

Ok, my search for comfy shoes continues, now bordering on the obsessive.     While I still intend to try those Soft Wave shoes per Sueellen's suggestion I'm now officially fixated on trying to get a pair of Merrells.  

Unfortunately there seem to be very few Merrell stockists in Dublin.  Indeed most of those listed on the Merrell site either only stock mens, or a very limited range of ladies styles or don't stock Merrell anymore at all.  I have found one shop (Lowe Alpine Shop in Temple Bar) who helpfully have offered to order the styles I want in for me.   They said however that I'd be committed to buying them if they ordered them in.  

Now part of me says fair enough, they're ordering in non-standard stock.  But they're shoes.  If I try them on and they don't fit correctly ...  Hmm.  Surely I can't be obliged to purchase goods if they turn out to be unsuitable for me (there's only so much you tell about a shoe from reading about it on the 'net - the proof of the pudding is in the wearing)?


----------



## Novice

I'm really thinking of buying a pair. They are a bit pricey (€179 - 220).

I was wondering if anyone had tried them or heard anything about them.

Good, bad or indifferent all advice welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## Diziet

Independent reviews show that they are not all they are cracked up to be and the UK ASA took them to task for unsubstantiated claims. Do your own research and save the money for something nice!


----------



## Novice

Thanks for that - I'll do a bit more research.  All I can find is glowing reports but it sll soming from Reatil Brochures so can't believe a word of it.  Some really reputable Personal Trainers and fitness centres are selling them though - I's be surprised if they turned out to be a complete sham.


----------



## andrea

Id forgot about MBTs , sbpost did a thing on them last year, havent bought the paper in ages, but god bless their search engine..

[broken link removed]


----------



## Novice

Thanks for that !


----------



## joanmul

If you get them will you keep us posted on how you get on and what you think of them?


----------



## pricilla

I found a stockist here  and am buying some next weekend.

Thought I was a total trend setter until my boyfriends mother showed me hers, she has them about 2 years and loves them!
The runners are a bit nana looking though, but what can I say, I'm a marketing mans dream - I have to try them


----------



## mts

The Chemist at the end of O'Connell Street, Dublin, has a good range of MBT's in the window


----------



## Round Tuit

You can also get them in a shop upstairs in the Powerscourt Town House shopping centre (though I haven't actually got them . . . . yet).


----------



## Matilda

Hi,


I bought the shoes one month ago and can only praise them! They have fixed my back pains in only one week. I used to go to the chiropractor twice a month so I'm alrady saving money.
They also tone your legs and stomach!


----------



## muffin1973

I am really interested in these runners - I have read mostly fab reports of them and have been seeing people wearing them more and more often recently.  I stopped one woman last week who was wearing them and asked her whether they did what they were supposed to do (I didn't go as far as asking her whether her cellulite had disappeared!!!).  She had bought them over the internet about a year ago and said they had done a very good job in toning her legs.  I know they look a bit crap but I think i'll defo be investing in a pair!  The  website has a section on where to purchase in the Republic of Ireland.  The chemist in O'Connell Street that stocks them is Hamilton Long, Brazil Body in Powerscourt townhouse Centre do them too and Pat Henry Fitness Studio.  They're supposed to be a bit sore when you try walking in them first but you just have to practice in them.


----------



## Noor77

Hola

I bought my MBT's two weeks ago. They are quite "nerdy" to look at so they are not for the fashionistas out there, but if like me you have a genuine medical complaint; I reckon they will do the job. I have 3 slipped discs and as I am only 27, I am desperate to explore every avenue available that doesn't lead to surgery. 

I got the black MBT's as I think I will get away with wearing these at work on occasion. They are VERY sore to walk in at the start! It is recommended that you only walk in them for half an hour a day at the beginning, and gradually build on this. It is a similar feeling to walking in sand, it really pulls on the calf muscles. If you are looking for something a little trendier try www.lovethoseshoes.com. They sell a range of footwear with negative heel technology (something similar to the principle behind MBT's).

I will post some progress reports at a later stage!

Noor


----------



## joanmul

Do you mind if I ask how much they cost?


Thanks


----------



## muffin1973

they're about €200.  I just ordered a pair in Brazil Body in Powerscourt Townhouse Centre on Thursday evening.  The girl there showed me how to walk in them and I must say when I took them off and put on my own normal runners, I found them harder to walk in even though I'd only had the MBTs on for about 10 mins!  Will get them in a couple of weeks and can't wait.  Got a white pair - they're actually not as bad on (to look at) as I thought they would be thankfully.  And initially anyway, they are like walking on air although you can really feel the strain in the back of your leg as soon as you put them on - it's like having to balance on your tiptoes but you're wearing a shoe? Very strange feeling...


----------



## Noor77

joanmul said:
			
		

> Do you mind if I ask how much they cost?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Mine were €199 in Hamilton Long Pharmacy on O'Connell Street. So far, the longest amount of time I have been able to walk in them continuously has been 40 minutes. After that my legs get achey and sore. It's probably very good for me though!


----------



## muffin1973

No pain no gain I guess?!!!


----------



## Enaja

Another much cheaper alternative (maybe not so effective) is to buy velco leg weight in Boots and wear anywhere(about 10 euros). They are also a bit sore if you wear them all day and they really tone the calf muscles!


----------



## Matilda

Hi, I got my MBTs two months ago and only get pains in my legs after walking in them for about 4 hours. Could someone please describe how to walk in them? Noone every showed me propperly. The girl in the chemist just asked me to try them on in the chemist and walk around....? Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## 90210

Enaja



Be careful with those leg weights, they can tone and build you legs, but also wear and tear your cartilage and play havoc with your meniscus joints in you knee and ankles.

I used them for a long time to exercise with, but not for walking or running. Women are also especially prone to hip problems and these weights’s can also contribute hip displacement or joint weakness also.

You may not notice symptoms now but after 1 year or so they will become apparent, they are only good for doing stretching or toning exercises to build more resistance.


----------



## muffin1973

Matilda, check out the  FAQ section which gives info on wearing the MBTs and I assume somewhere on the site it mentions how to walk in them.  I was shown in the shop I got them in as well (last week) and have been wearing them 15 mins each way from the bus to work since Monday.  I must say you do feel them working your legs and after you've worn them, even just for the 15 mins at each end of the day, they do tend to feel quite heavy.  I was also given a video on how to wear them (which I haven't watched yet) but from what the girl in the shop said, you don't really use the toe or heel and you try to walk on the outside sides of the shoe?


Good luck with them anyway - time will tell if they work for me!!


----------



## Matilda

Thanks so much for the reply! I have checked out the FAQ section on the site you mentioned before but can you believe, there is no description on how to walk in them! I got the video as well but have no VCR...

I'm only asking because everyone seems to get pains in their feet and legs after wearing them and to me they feel like any ordinary shoe! Don't get me wrong they are so comfy to walk in and I love them!
It is pointed out everywhere that you do have to know how to walk in them and I just thought I might be missing something..;-(

Otherwise I find them great! They did get rid of my backpain in 1-2 weeks and I cannot give them enough praise for that!


----------



## JPSaltee

I bought the black MBT's a few weeks ago and find them comfortable to walk in but would recommend that you dont get them too big and make sure you pull the laces tight - otherwise blisters on the heels ! I found that in the begining they made my back ache ( weak lowewr back is the reason i bought them) but it no longer does. I think they cost the same from every outlet, I bought mine from a guy that does various thearpies on mount st, near merrion sq, think the website is [broken link removed] or something like that, he was v v nice and explains the theory, gets you walk arond in the shoes, try on differenct sizes etc overall the sale can easily be up to an hour depending on no of people there, which thought is excellent service.

Here's hoping they help my cellulite as well as my back !!


----------



## muffin1973

hi again matilda,

well if they got rid of your back pain, you must be doing something right! To be honest, I don't find that my legs get very painful walking in them either, so maybe I'm not using them totally properly but I have been wearing them for about a week and a half now and you really do feel the pull on your legs while walking in them - I feel the backs of my thighs have tightened up a tiny bit already which is great.  And my legs defo feel tired when I've had them on (moreso than before with regular runners).  Beyond that I also find them very comfy to walk in - and it's fab the way they cushion your steps so your joints are saved!  I ran for the bus this morning and they were really difficult to run in!! I know they're not made for running but they were sooo heavy they made me miss the bus!  Just had to laugh ; )
All I'd suggest is try not using the toe and heel too much and try walking on the outside sides of them, that's what the girl in Brazil Body told me to do.


----------



## Noor77

I've had mine for just over a month now, and I still wouldn't describe myself as being entirely comfortable in them! I'm usually delighted to take them off  !!!
I haven't noticed any major improvement in my back pain but there has been a toning effect.


----------



## Kazlith

I bought my first pair a little over a month ago... got my 2nd pair 2 weeks later (the more challenging version with the higher sole) and absolutely love both!! I got it for my knee pain, I've been troubled with bad joints since I was a teen-ager (many years ago, LOL!) but I also love how they're firming my thighs!! I have been recommending them to my friends.


----------



## pricilla

Just bought a pair! I'm delighted, really excited about trying them out.
€199 is a lot to pay for shoes so I hope they sort my knees out.


----------



## rabbit

Hope they do not make your knees worse.   I know of someone whose knees got worse wearing them.


----------



## harvey

To those of you that bought them. Would you recommend ?


----------



## joanmul

I'm on my second pair and I would definitely recommend them.


----------



## TabithaRose

I got a pair the Christmas before last & find them fantastic - I used to get pains in my left knee & haven't had them since I got my mbt's - I never found them particularly painful to walk in at the start - just a bit strange. I got mine in the place on top of Powerscourt - Brazil Body or something like that - I'd recommend only buying them from somewhere that
1. Measures your feet (they come in full sizes & third sizes) and the correct size if very important
2. Teaches you how to walk in them & gets you to practice in the shop


----------



## liteweight

Thanks for the reminder. I bought a pair of these months ago and have only worn them once. Forgot I had them!


----------



## horatio1

*Mbt Trainers/shoes*

Has anyone bought a pair of these shoes €200. are they any good?


----------



## sandrabing

*Re: Mbt Trainers/shoes*

My sister bought a pair.............and then another pair ! She swears by them. She works long days on her feet and says that her legs are less tired at the end of the day. Think she mentioned something about them toning your body too. The important thing is that you walk the correct way in them otherwise you may end up damaging your feet or posture (not sure which). Her ones came with an instructional DVD.
She bought her first pair in a specialist store and her second pair from ebay, they were cheaper and there was a bigger range to choose from.


----------



## ingalway

*Re: Mbt Trainers/shoes*

I have a pair for over 2 years and think they are fantastic.  Don't use daily as I have to wear safety shoes for work but really notice a difference to back/hip pain when I do wear them.  Well worth the money - very well made and much cheaper than physio!


----------



## metromary

I have mine over a year and honestly they are the only shoes I can comfortably walk in. I did feel a little wobbly in them at first, but that was only for a short time. I've got flat feet which have spread over the years! Also a dodgy right knee. I really think the MBTs are the job.#
Mary


----------



## fjenn

If you ever go to spain get yourself a pair of Pikolinos shoes. Will set you back about 100 euro, But well wort it for the comfort and the softness of the leather. Have a look here on this site  [broken link removed]


----------



## Gordanus

Diziet said:


> Independent reviews show that they are not all they are cracked up to be and the UK ASA took them to task for unsubstantiated claims. Do your own research and save the money for something nice!



Where would i find these independent reviews?  I don't trust the mbt company to advertise them.....


----------



## tdownes

Hi,
I bought some MBT's lately.  Its too early to say if they do all they're supposed to, however I will say this, they are THE most comfortable shoe I've ever worn.  I am officially a high heel convert and would wear them all the time if I could.

Just one more thing - don't buy a pair from a website. You must be properly fitted for these.  I normally take a size 6 shoe and my MBT size is 37 2/3 (just less than a size 5).  Seemingly its imperative that you have a good snug fit.

Happy shopping!


----------



## janedoe06

Hi dont know about ye , 

but i used get sore feet same and runners after a short period used kill me too

Was thinking of getting those crocs shoes they are like rubber very soft , but they were 60 quid so held off and did'nt think very much about them

Ecos are good too

In patrick street other day on one of the shoe shops and they were avail for 12 euros same thing 

They are really comfy , and i seem to get away wearing them 24 /7 

A neighbour got the MBT runners and she swears by them too , They are v. expensive though

i just googled them and there is lots more pictures listed on the site ie http://www.crocsshoes.com. ie "[FONT=Arial, Helvetica,  sans- serif]are ideal for people who  are on their feet          all day and need the safety of anti-slip shoes."[/FONT]


----------



## hope4711

I have a pair for about 18 months now and am a big fan.  If you do a lot of walking they are brilliant - I walk to and from work.  However,  I don't believe all the claims about toning your legs - that's the walking!!!  Also, trendy they're not!!


----------



## Megan

tdownes said:


> Hi,
> I bought some MBT's lately.  Its too early to say if they do all they're supposed to, however I will say this, they are THE most comfortable shoe I've ever worn.  I am officially a high heel convert and would wear them all the time if I could.
> 
> Just one more thing - don't buy a pair from a website. You must be properly fitted for these.  I normally take a size 6 shoe and my MBT size is 37 2/3 (just less than a size 5).  Seemingly its imperative that you have a good snug fit.
> 
> Happy shopping!



You comment re: Size. I got fitted for MBTs recently. I normally wear 37 in a shoe but my MBTs are 38 2/3. That's the opposite to you?


----------



## whistler

And here comes a warning: 
I have had back problems for quite a while now and eventually put aside time to go to a chiropractor. I had worn MBTs for about 8 months previous and found them to be exteremely comfy, basically wore them all the time. 

However when I asked my chiropractor if it was safe to wear them he told me while he could see the concept, but they could be dangerous to wear with a back problem. (My pelvis was twisted which was 'throwing out' my whole back and the muscles either side of my spine were already overworked). The problem is the MBTs depend on core strength and I was only aggravating the already stressed muscles in my back. (The shoes did not cause the injury)
They should be safe for me once my spine is properly aligned. 

So be wary of just buying these shoes off the shelf without professional advice. They may be doing more harm than good.


----------



## getoffthepot

someone I know twisted their ankle in them last week.
And she had been using them for over a year.


----------



## woods

getoffthepot said:


> someone I know twisted their ankle in them last week.
> And she had been using them for over a year.


That does not mean that they were to blame. You would need to go over sideways to twist your ankle and while I can see them causing you to go over forwards or backwards, I can not see them sending you sideways.


----------



## whistler

They are actually curved front to back AND side to side forcing you to balance somewhere in the middle. I can see how this happened.


----------



## woods

whistler said:


> They are actually curved front to back AND side to side forcing you to balance somewhere in the middle. I can see how this happened.


Mine do not seem to be that way. Just front and back. I am trying to wobble a little from side to side and can not do so.


----------



## z108

I just noticed theres an MBT  shoe shop opened in Fownes Street , Temple bar


----------



## mrscharlie

Can I add to this, I've had mine for a year and they are the most comfortable shoes/runners I own.  I had about a week of sore feet as I adjusted and now I can honestly say that I could walk further in them than anything else.  They also make me walk quicker, they seem to push you on. I haven't noticed a much of a toning difference but then I don't walk enough.

The one thing I definitely noticed within a few months was that I'd always had cold feet and poor-ish circulation in my lower legs and that has improved.

I have no medical problems and if I did have I'd ask my dr/physio etc. , the salesman in the shop did say that to me and gave a useful demonstration. (Chemist on o'connell st). I would advise only buying them somewhere where they'll take the time with you to check you're walking properly, because you're not meant to lean back on the heels or tip-toe about.


----------



## nolo77

I bought the trainers about three weeks ago. They are brilliant but way too hot for the summer! So I treated myself to a pair of sandals on Friday last. Just as good.  I went for a 30 min. walk last night in them and could feel the pull on my shin muscles as I walked up a gentle hill. Excellent!


----------



## NHG

I bought mine about 3 weeks ago as well, wore them a little each day in order to "wear them in" as advised in the shop - decided on thursday night (after watching the dvd) that I would wear them on my 5k walk (which I do most nights), such a difference, the usual hill that I don't even notice now was totally different to walk up and when I got out on the flat road they were great except that I had to cut my walk short as the blisters started to arrive.  I did'nt wear them again until sat at home around the house and yesterday (monday) I wore them all day at home and not a bother - I might chance them again tonight on the long walk.

I plan to buy the sandals in a few weeks for everyday wear if I get on ok with these for the walking.  I have no medical problems either just I read about them and hopefully they will help me to tone up - mini gym as they call them.


----------



## Brianp

for anybody wanting to buy a pair of mbt's i suggest you read yesterdays article in the irish times.
[broken link removed]

as well as this article
[broken link removed]

A pharmacist friend of mine no longer stocks them as too many clients were complaining about them as well them wearing out too quickly.


----------

